

The Emperor's New Kind of Clothes - A review of NKS - tmachinecharmer
http://www.amazon.com/review/RUGSCP3XBNBUV/ref=cm_cr_dp_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=1579550088&nodeID=283155&tag=&linkCode=

======
wglb
And the companion review
<http://www.cscs.umich.edu/~crshalizi/reviews/wolfram/> kind of completes the
cycle.

